# Curried tuna burgers



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

1 large serving

1 small tin of tuna drained

1 egg white

chopped spring onion

salt pepper to taste

1/2 tsp of medium curry powder

mix tuna, egg white, onion, curry powder, salt pepper. Mix and form into 2 large or 4 small burgers allow to chill in microwave for 30 mins. brown in a pan with spray oil.


----------



## valley boy (Sep 17, 2009)

tuna burger tha sounds mint haha give that a go !!!!


----------



## Funky_monkey (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd probably let it chill in the fridge instead of the microwave. I end up making it into a scramble as i can't seem to keep it in a patty.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Try using a touch more egg white to help bind it


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice menu. May give this ago  Without Onions though


----------



## bluejumper (Nov 2, 2010)

sounds yum, ill try these..do they hold well together cold im looking for something i could take into work as snacks?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

bluejumper said:


> sounds yum, ill try these..do they hold well together cold im looking for something i could take into work as snacks?


second that question; need quick proteiny stuff for work - kfc putting on too much fat!!


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Tried these the other day.

I think i'm just a pssy. But i had two bites and couldn't eat anymore. It's more psychological with me...if i think something looks disgusting then it will be.

I think it was the tuna & curry power that just didn't do it for me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

It sounds like a delicious recipe to me and I am planning to give it a try this coming weekend and I hope I will prepare it exactly according to the preparation method given in your post.


----------



## stevejacob1466868010 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds pretty good - gonna give that a go myself. Although I'm not totally convinced about tuna and curry powder.


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds delicious to me... this will be my lunch today and may i ask your permission if it is successful to add it to my bodybuilding cookbook im writing?

Cam


----------

